# Pilote Galaxy 24mx - any comments?



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

I am still looking for that elusive motorhome - you know the one I mean - perfect size, payload, layout, price, tardis like qualities etc!! 8O 

Tomorrow I am going to look at a 1997 Pilote Galaxy 24mx which is on a Peugeot Boxer 2.5td. 

Is there anything I should look out for on this model? Does anyone own a Pilote Galaxy? Any comments on them?

I appreciate that it is all down to personal preference but if anyone has any experience with them then I would love to hear about it.

I will be touring Europe in this van so it need to stand up to some real living! :wink: 

Many thanks for your time.

Leigh


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wurz

We owned a galaxy 78 for just over 3 years, excellent vehicle, superb build quality with high level of equipment. The cab integration on the Galaxy is second to none. If the actual layout of the model you are looking at suits you then you'll go a long way to find a better van. The only reason that we don't own a Pilote now is the desire to stow everything within the van, i.e. bikes, windsurfers, sails, masts, barbecues, chairs, etc. etc. the only vehicle that fitted that bill was our Euramobil.

John.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info John, sounds like it'll be a good buy if its in good nick then. I'll give an update tomorrow  

I have looked at a few Euramobil and I would really like one but the sheer size of the ones i saw ... 7m+ ... looks like a little scary on the driving front .. especially for some of the spots we are hoping to visit in Spain 

I have visions of us hanging off a mountain ---- like in the final scene of the Italian Job .... praying for a bird not to land on the bumper 8O 

Leigh :wink:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Leigh

Our Euramobil is 8 metres the Galaxy was "only" 6.5 metres. If you'r careful you can get most places. We free camp most of the time and usually experience more trouble on the rare occassion that we visit sites.

john.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*pilote galaxy*

don't know whether you've made a decision yet. We've had out galaxy 240 since Oct last year. Excellent build quality - good winter set up - double floor with huge storage space - I lose things in the various cubby holes! Ours is Uk set up with a small smeg oven/ grill & 3 burner hob. The shower is excellent & with a huge inboard fresh water tank & inboard waste water we can go days without a refill. Watch out on the paylaod - I think that most Uk fitted out ones have the uprated 3850 chassis. We have the 2.5td engine - it's ok but with a full tank of water & the basement full of wine & beer it slows down a bit on hills!


----------



## 94198 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wurz 
Dafango here, just joined the Forum. 
Did you buy a Pilote Galaxy? 
Has it lived up to John's comments? 
We have a Galaxy 74. 
We're new to motorhomes but are delighted with our purchase. 
We bought secondhand so there are a good few things we're still finding out. 
Our dealer was not good on handover etc so we have lots of queries particularly re the Charging Systems. 

Are there any other forums where one can get technical information, wiring diagrams & descriptions etc? 
Regards 
Dafango


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*pilote galaxy*

hi Danfango
We have a galaxy 78 great motorhome for nearly fulltiming :lol: , we got ours from a private sale there was some info with the van but we decided to join the pilote owners club :?: to hopefully find out more. We are going to the club meet this weekend will let you know how thinks work out. 8O 
tom&eve+twodogs.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Pilote Galaxy*

Hi Danfango. We bought our 2003 Galaxy 270 last year from a German dealer. It was the only firm who would take our 2 year old Laika 400 in part ex.We tried to offload it in France against a brand new Pilote but they did not want to know,as the Laika was 4200kg and too heavy for a standard French driving licence.Having had poor support from our local dealer for our first van because we had not purchased from them we were a bit wary of contacting Hayes Leisure in the Midlands when we had a charging problem with the Pilote. What a superb company to deal with! They ordered a complete new charging unit and sent it to us F.O.C. under warranty.They offered to fit it as well but as we live on the south coast we decided to pay a local auto electrical engineer ourselves. Last week we ventured north (can't go south as we are a mile from East Head) and had a drain plug fitted to the waste tank at Hayes Leisure again F.O.C. parts and labour under warranty.This is a modification on 2004 models. They could not have been more helpful and even photo copied the UK handbook for us.Give them a call on 0121 526 3433. Good luck.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*pilote galaxy*

hi danfango just got back we talked to some of the members  it seems that if you like us have got a pre 95 :lol: they are built by a small team that just put it together and make sure it all works no plan :x so you just have to trace what ever faults happen :?: it can get frustating :x but when you get it all sorted have some great times away 8) .
tom&eve+twodogs


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wurzy did get his new m\home and as I understand it, is touring as we type. I was hoping for some news of his adventurers which he has promised to do.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi there,

Not sure how big you wanted or how many of you are going but the Burstner 747/2 is excellent for space, storage and stability and fully winterised too!!

Good hunting
H


----------



## 96740 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Galaxy 280*

Hi,

I'm fulltiming in a Galxy 280 (2004) , it has a garage for scooter which gives all the storage we need , you could easily put 2 bikes in there but I opted for a bike rack so I had the storage space for everything else. There is also great underloor storage accessable from inside and outside ,inside wardrobe and underseat storage also battery and gas cupboards (two 6kg) , .
I put a shelf in for extra battery no problem.
Van is very comfy , very warm , reasonable mpg , decent onboard shower , the thetford could be bigger if wild camping it's only 7 lts.
We bought new from Hayes in UK , and are currently awaiting a replacement onboard charger which died about two weeks ago ,tey are replacing under warranty , no other problems , the bulbs in running lights go quite often .


----------



## 101871 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Pliote Galaxy*

Hi folks. I've watched this topic with interest for a few days and I must say it's both helpful and encouraging.
Having not long parted with my old (1990) Elddis Autocirrus on the Merc 207D, I'm now looking to buy another van. I've already decided that it's going to be an A-class and I really like the Galaxy. The front lounge layout would suit me just fine and it seems to me that because the cab becomes truly a part of the living area you can get away with a shorter van than with a coachbuilt. There are normally just the 2 of us and the idea of leaving the bed pretty much made up and just pushing it up out of the way really appeals! No more struggling with the rear bed/seating area every morning and night.
It's going to have to be an older van, probably a '94, so I'm pleased to hear folks giving them the thumbs-up.  
Les


----------



## nectarease (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a Galaxy 24MX 1994 vintage.

Just finding my way around it, but I notice that it needs a couple of new gas struts to stop the bonnet knocking me out. Has anyone any knowledge of where these items might be purchased please? 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a word with Hayes Leisure - Tel 0121 526 3433 - http://www.hayesleisure.co.uk- if you don't fancy ringing them they have an enquiry form on their website.
They may be able to help or know someone who might.

Is this the longest time between posts on a single thread - November 2006 to April 2015?

>>>


----------



## nectarease (Apr 27, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Have a word with Hayes Leisure - Tel 0121 526 3433 - http://www.hayesleisure.co.uk- if you don't fancy ringing them they have an enquiry form on their website.
> They may be able to help or know someone who might.
> 
> Is this the longest time between posts on a single thread - November 2006 to April 2015?
> ...


Thanks Keith,

Hayes are not far away from me, but I know that there are companies that do non-genuine replacement units at a fraction of the cost of main dealers. I was hoping that someone had used one of these suppliers and could recommend them.

Hope this is the correct place for my post, I didn't want to start a new topic as this one is still usable.

Thanks.
Dave


----------

